# Natalie Portman



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Natalie Portman in progress. 
Feedback/critique appreciated as always.



Also, does anyone know what bristol board paper is best? Strathmore, Daler Rowney etc? This is on Bristol Board by Daler Rowney but I think I picked out the wrong one, It isn't the best for blending in as you can still see the lines.


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Sarah,

Looks really good. The improvement you continue to show is excellent. As for the bristol board, I always use Strathmore. But you have to be careful because bristol board has two sides, a smooth side and a textured side. Be sure to always use the smooth side. It's only a slight difference and if you aren't really paying attention you will not notice it at first, but the textured side will hinder the ability to blend smoothly. 

Also for blending on bristol board you will want to experiment with q-tips, cotton balls, unscented tissue (without any added lotion), and a chamois.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't think that the textured sides is a bad thing. It makes for a different style, less photo like. The texture surface is easier for me to draw on.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

@Big_Secz - Thank you, I think I'm getting the hang of the proportions now. I'm using daler Rowney Bristol board but its 'airbrush' if that makes any difference, I don't think there's two different textured sides I think they're both smooth on mine, not really sure. Anyways thanks again 

Also another update, if anyone had any critique I would appreciate that.


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

The air brush paper may be smooth on both sides. But just be aware if you change brands to check the texture on both sides of the paper.

Your proportions really have gotten better. There are little tricks you can learn along the way to help with proportions.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Big Secz said:


> The air brush paper may be smooth on both sides. But just be aware if you change brands to check the texture on both sides of the paper.
> 
> Your proportions really have gotten better. There are little tricks you can learn along the way to help with proportions.


Okay thank you, and what are the little tricks? I'd love to know because right now I'm just starting from the left eye and working my way onwards


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Sarah,

Every artist has their own way of capturing proportions, however using some sort of measuring tool is the most common. Some choose to use the grid method. Covering the entire drawing surface and reference picture with 1" squares and instead of looking at the image as a whole they focus on each 1" square section. Another method is using your pencil, placing the lead on one point of the reference image and your thumb nail on a second point and then transfering the measurement to the drawing surface. Another would be to use a ruler to or to use a drafting compass to transfer points from the reference image to the drawing surface. 

And then there are things that happen naturally in a face. For example the distance between two eyes is the same width as one of the subject's eye. Draw a line horizontally directly throught the center of the eyes, another line horizontally across the bottom of the chin, and the distance between the both lines is the same distance from the line through the eyes to the top of the subject's head.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

I have tried the grid method and the pencil method and neither work well for me unfortunately. At the moment I'm just trying to get the proportions correct by just eyeballing the image and transferring onto paper what I see. I may one day try the grid method again, though. 
Thank you for your info, It's much appreciated. I have finished the drawing so I shall post it up tomorrow when I get a chance to jump onto my brother's laptop.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Finally Finished. Feedback / Crit appreciated.



Also a softer version if preferable..


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks Big Secz,

Any suggestions on what to draw next anyone? I'm having a hard time deciding..


----------

